# aquatic plant smells?



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

maybe a silly thread, but when I trim large groupings of certain plants - the smells become obvious. 
Limnophila spp are particularly aromatic.

Limnophila aromatica - a unique spicy smell, we're all probably familiar with this one.
Limnophila repens 'mini' - it smells like bug spray to me
Limnophila 'wavy' - a spicy lemony/citrus smell ( a hint of cilantro? )

any more to add? a few bacopas have minty or citrus smells.


----------



## theblondskeleton (Nov 22, 2008)

The other day when I was replanting my HC, I noticed it had a lightly sweet sort of smell. Not as spicy as my l. aromatica. 

According to plantfinder, l. aromatica is used by the Vietnamese to make "anaromatic herbal tea". I wonder if they use the emersed leaves or the submersed leaves...

I thought perhaps I was the only one around who stopped to smell the rosaefolia...

Ok. I've officially turned into my father.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I love the smell of l. aromatica.


----------



## Wire Fox Terror (Apr 7, 2006)

Hyptis sp. (or whatever it's called these days) smells so minty fresh!


----------



## looking4roselines (May 10, 2008)

I believe I saw a variant of L. aromatica in an Asian super market. The leave structure is very similiar to the L. aromatica. I was tempted to buy a bunch and grow it underwater.

Not sure what its used for though... Soup?



ashappard said:


> maybe a silly thread, but when I trim large groupings of certain plants - the smells become obvious.
> Limnophila spp are particularly aromatic.
> 
> Limnophila aromatica - a unique spicy smell, we're all probably familiar with this one.
> ...


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Setaceums 'all' have a 'cant describe it' smell which I find nauseating. 

Erios have an earthy smell to them.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Crushed emersed Echinodorus, Sagittaria, Alisma and Limnocharis leaves have almost the same somewhat strong smell. Perhaps all Alismataceae smell the same.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Clinopodium cf. brownei_ - the best smelling to me
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ls.php?id=311&category=genus&spec=Clinopodium

_Hygrophila sp._ 'Guinea' - smells like burned rubber emersed
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ils.php?id=331&category=genus&spec=Hygrophila

_Bacopa caroliniana_ - like lemons
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plantfinder/details.php?id=124

The 'wavy' _Limnophila_ is most likely _L. aromatica_, and the variety sold in Vietnamese markets. Yes, it can be used for soup.


----------



## dewalltheway (Jun 27, 2008)

Limnophila Sp Mini have a sweet medicine smell to them that I find pleasing!


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

Cavan Allen said:


> The 'wavy' _Limnophila_ is most likely _L. aromatica_, and the variety sold in Vietnamese markets. Yes, it can be used for soup.


which is odd, because the smell seems so different from L.aromatica.
I've got to flower the L.'wavy', Limnophila punctata Blume, Limnophila 'sulawesi', and Limnophila 'broad'

and I need to try the Clinopodium when I get home and see what it smells like


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Clinopodium is great!! It smells like you could use it in a Mojito! [smilie=u:


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

doh! and I forgot to smell that one last night.
I do have Erio setaceum type 3, but I'm almost afraid to smell it after reasheed's description.



dewalltheway said:


> Limnophila Sp Mini have a sweet medicine smell to them that I find pleasing!


Limnophila mini aka Limnophila repens 'mini' ? maybe I'm not a fan of medicine smells.. it smells like bug spray to me.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I enjoy the lemony smell of _Bacopa caroliniana_.


----------



## mrkookm (Oct 25, 2006)

Pogostemon erectum! That one tops my list of having the most nauseating smell!


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I get a hint of rancid food when trimming my erios.


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

looking4roselines said:


> I believe I saw a variant of L. aromatica in an Asian super market. The leave structure is very similiar to the L. aromatica. I was tempted to buy a bunch and grow it underwater.
> 
> Not sure what its used for though... Soup?


Lots vege in asian market are semi-aquatic... like near the water but it should not go underwater. Water crest is one of them...


----------

